# se16teddy reaches 1000 across the forums!



## frida-nc

se16teddy, 
I'm only late because I can't tell what Forum you'll post in next!

Your intelligent posts keep us all thinking!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! And keep posting!

frida-nc


----------



## toscairn

I like to read your post, se16teddy.
Keep posting and make us happy.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Teddy!*  Your collaborative cuteness is always a joy!


----------



## shamblesuk

Well done Greenwich dude....


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Ted.
I hope you like it._
​


----------



## Heba

Congratulations Ted


----------



## la reine victoria

Well done Teddy, old chap!

From memories of
 an ancient post
I have bought you
these.

   

Keep up the good work!



​LRV​


----------



## Ed the Editor

Ted,

Your posts are always brief, modestly stated, helpful, and to the point. Congratulations on reaching #1000.

Best Regards,
Ed


----------



## se16teddy

Frida has just pointed out this thread to me.  Thank you everybody.


----------



## ElaineG

Well, thank you for reviving it, so I can notice it this time around (when we're more than half of the way to 2000).

Your rare visits to il mondo italiano are much appreciated. You always come well-armed with facts, dictionaries and insight -- we wish you'd drop by more often!


----------

